# Versus... Dryads (7th)



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Dryads (suggested by Othiem). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Wood Elf Dryads, how do you combat these irksome walking shrubberys? Their forest spirit ward save tends to make them much more resilient to shooting and close combat than normal Elven units. Couple this with their ItP and relatively high damage output and you have a unit that has the potential to get to your lines mostly unscathed, and then cause havoc. They are arguably the best assault troops that Wood Elves have and cause fear to boot.

So how do you plan to combat them? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you just rely on shooting and artillery and hope your opponent fails the ward save enough? Are you always able to negate their ward save with counter units?


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

lore of fire


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

highelf spearmen, or an elite highelf unit with the magic item in[name escapes me] that makes all the units attacks magical.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Any "Magic Missile" spell works very wellk:

Shooting works too, sure they have save against most of it but the save aint that great. Dryads are most often bought in 8 strong(minimi ammount) units. Killing 3-4 will seriously gimp them the rest of the game!
Any CC unit with high T and good save will also rape them to splinters:laugh:

All forestkin units are ITP which means that they cant flee as charge reaction, this is very good to know when deciding charges against Wood Elves...

Just remember that Wood Elves generally dont "single charge" units, count on supporting charges from wherever, meaning that the "not too dangerous" Dryad unit will become more of a problem then you think


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

CHAOS KNIGHTS WERE BUILT FOR THIS SHIT.

Literally. 2 Magic Str 5 Attacks? Whoa mama.

The Lore of Tzeentch is very good - a 3+ Cast Flaming magic missile.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As a Wood Elf player I can say that a regiment of Chaos Warriors does the job fine thanks to thier armour.


----------

